# Electric Vehicle "Engine Bay" Cleaning



## Loveness (Apr 25, 2015)

Fairly new to the detailing world. Been really into taking care of my own car since I got my new 100% Electric Renault Zoe in September 2014.

I've been slowly building an arsenal of supplies. Today I got some new (to me) Megs APC and Aerospace 303.

So now I have to ask if anyone has any advice for this "engine bay". I've read lots of threads about normal engine bays and the typical do's and don'ts but I'm not sure if they apply. Should I be more concerned about messing up electronics or is there even less for me to mess up since everything should be pretty tightly sealed?

Any help appreciated


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

God that looks awful put the bonnet down and forget it


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Probably avoid using hose/pressure washer....


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Doesn't look too bad at all at the moment so I'd not bother with any water at all.

I'd probably use some form of detail spray looking at the photo.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG such a mess ! - lol

You really won't need much in that if anything


----------



## Loveness (Apr 25, 2015)

It may not seem too much off a mess now but if I don't keep on top of it, it will probably end up a mess 

Car has over 10k miles over the last year. I had actually been using detail spray in the past, just recently got intrigued and wondered if there was a better way.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Apc applied to a cloth and wiped with a clean one afterwards 

Then dress any plastics 

If it's that clean you shouldn't need to spray anything directly in there and as you say keep on top of it and it shouldn't ever need much more than that really


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

CarPro PERL 3:1 dilution would be ideal for that bay IMHO.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Try a PM to the Eco-Warrior?

:thumb:


----------



## Loveness (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome to DW! did you get round to doing this? Didn't look too bad in the pic, as Clancy said i'd use apc on a cloth wiped on and off, dress plastics and protect with what you may have, i used c2v3. I'm not a fan of using lots of water in a bay, personal choice i suppose, but id be especially cautious with your vehicle, but as your bay doesn't look that bad if you clean dress and seal it, should make cleaning the bay easier in future.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

On my Nissan Leaf's "engine" bay I use a microfiber mitt with weak g101 sprayed onto it and then everything is wiped clean. I then dress all the black plastics with CarChem Rubber and Vinyl Wax, but any trim dressing would do.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Be very careful with liquids, especially around the orange cables and connectors as they are high voltage. 
Never touch them!
Make sure you don't spray into electrical equipment.
Clean it like you would clean a TV with a damp cloth and after put some dressing on a cloth a wipe it. 
Remember the voltage and amperage is strong enough to kill you!


----------

